# Di Maria vicino al Psg: 60 milioni di euro.



## admin (13 Luglio 2014)

Come riportato dal quotidiano AS, sempre molto vicino alle vicende del Real Madrid, Angel Di Maria sarebbe ad un passo dal Paris Saint Germain. Venerdì ci sarebbe stato un summit tra Florentino Perez e Al - Khelaifi. L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato sulla base di 60 milioni di euro. Con i soldi ricavati, il Real Madrid darà l'assalto a James Rodriguez.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Luglio 2014)

Ma il Psg continua a spendere e il fair play? , se arriva lui Lavezzi parte di sicuro.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Luglio 2014)

Se fosse vero il giocatore mi deluderebbe tantissimo, andare nella Ligue 1 già a 26 anni ... se proprio devi cambiare vai in Inghilterra.


PS Di Maria pagato quanto David Luiz


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero il giocatore mi deluderebbe tantissimo, andare nella Ligue 1 già a 26 anni ... se proprio devi cambiare vai in Inghilterra.
> 
> 
> PS Di Maria pagato quanto David Luiz



A questi giocatori interessa solo la Champions. Non casca male in tal senso.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Luglio 2014)

Mah...mossa senza senso da parte del Real. Stanno facendo il mercato completamente a caso, poi per carità, con tutti i soldi che hanno, possono prendere tutti i fenomeni che vogliono, però non vedo un senso logico in certe mosse...


----------



## Aragorn (13 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A questi giocatori interessa solo la Champions. Non casca male in tal senso.



Beh insomma .. in quest'ottica lasciare la squadra Campione d'Europa non mi sembra il massimo, io propendo più sull'aspetto economico, scommetto che gli daranno un ingaggio folle.


----------



## Denni90 (13 Luglio 2014)

secondo voi li vale 60 mln??bah...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2014)

Cabaye
Verratti Matuidi
Cavani Ibrahimovic Di Maria​


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2014)

errore clamorso del real... secondo me ancelotti non ha nemmeno potuto dire di no.

il prezzo e buono... ma di maria e essenziale per il real


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Beh insomma .. in quest'ottica lasciare la squadra Campione d'Europa non mi sembra il massimo, io propendo più sull'aspetto economico, scommetto che gli daranno un ingaggio folle.



Ovviamente non l'ho scritto perchè mi sembrava scontato.

Se uno lascia il Real Madrid è solo perchè lo ricoprono di soldi. Volevo dire che il PSG non è proprio come lo Zenit o l'Anzhi.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> errore clamorso del real... secondo me ancelotti non ha nemmeno potuto dire di no.
> 
> il prezzo e buono... ma di maria e essenziale per il real



Assolutamente. Io non farei a cambio con Rodriguez, l'argentino ha caratteristiche più uniche, mentre Rodriguez da una parte o dall'altra si pesterebbe i piedi con CR7 o Bale.


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2014)

errore clamorso del real... secondo me ancelotti non ha nemmeno potuto dire di no.

il prezzo e buono... ma di maria e essenziale per il real


----------



## Snake (13 Luglio 2014)

beh si diceva lo stesso per Ozil l'anno scorso


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Luglio 2014)

dopo la stagione che ha fatto è obiettivamente difficile venderlo...dipende chi prendono al suo posto.

Ammesso e concesso che sia vero.


----------



## raducioiu (13 Luglio 2014)

> L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato sulla base di 60 milioni di euro. Con i soldi ricavati, il Real Madrid darà l'assalto a James Rodriguez.


Sarebbe saggio da parte del Real.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non l'ho scritto perchè mi sembrava scontato.
> 
> Se uno lascia il Real Madrid è solo perchè lo ricoprono di soldi. Volevo dire che il PSG non è proprio come lo Zenit o l'Anzhi.



Se è per questo anche Di Maria non è proprio come Hulk e Witsel


----------



## Liuke (13 Luglio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> secondo voi li vale 60 mln??bah...


Guarda secondo me se paghi 60 mln david luiz, 40 a testa per quei due ragazzini che ha preso lo united... Beh di maria ne vale anche 100.
Poi che sono cifre folli e che qualche anno fa non lo avresti mai pagato cosi questo e' un altro discorso


----------



## Dexter (13 Luglio 2014)

Di Maria con i prezzi che girano ne vale 90,per me è un giocatore importantissimo e il Real sbaglia non poco a cederlo.


----------



## Hammer (13 Luglio 2014)

Erroraccio per il Real.

In ogni caso noto con dispiacere che i valori di questo mercato sono completamente alterati sia in difetto che in eccesso


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2014)

E' inutile, siamo tagliato fuori dal calcio che conta ormai, è semplicemente impossibile competere con questa serie di squadre che si danno battaglia prima che sul campo sul calciomercato con colpi da 30-40-50-70-90 mln di euro.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Di Maria con i prezzi che girano ne vale 90,per me è un giocatore importantissimo e il Real sbaglia non poco a cederlo.





Hammer ha scritto:


> Erroraccio per il Real.
> 
> In ogni caso noto con dispiacere che i valori di questo mercato sono completamente alterati sia in difetto che in eccesso



Beh 60 mi sembra un prezzo onesto. Quanto deve valere ? 100 ?


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Luglio 2014)

Di Maria vale anche di più IMHO, con le cifre che girano oggi.
Ora chissà come investirà i soldi il Real.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cabaye
> Verratti Matuidi
> Cavani Ibrahimovic Di Maria​


----------



## Frikez (13 Luglio 2014)

James Rodriguez Kroos Modric
Bale Benzema Ronaldo


----------



## Principe (13 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> James Rodriguez Kroos Modric
> Bale Benzema Ronaldo


James rodriguez mezzala ??? Per carità , si dovevano tenere tutta la vita di maria , ci sta la cessione di khedira invece quella di di maria è un grosso errore


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Luglio 2014)

Dal Real Campione d'Europa va a Parigi? Ma non deve accettare Di Maria.
Angel è una sicurezza mentre J.Rodriguez magari diventa il nuovo Totti, ma adesso ancora non è una certezza.
Il Real dovrebbe vendere Khedira a 30 milioni, 20-25 Benzema, Casillas 10 e prendersi Falcao.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Luglio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> James rodriguez mezzala ??? Per carità , si dovevano tenere tutta la vita di maria , ci sta la cessione di khedira invece quella di di maria è un grosso errore



Esatto. Cmq ancora non è sicuro, se vuole andare al PSG è per soldi e possibile che il Real non gli aumenta lo stipendio?


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2014)

Secondo me il Real Madrid con questo Rodriguez rischia di prendere una bella sola.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> James Rodriguez Kroos Modric
> Bale Benzema Ronaldo


Kroos può giocare nel centrocampo a due?
Così mettono Rodriguez dietro a Benzema/Falcao, con Bale e Ronaldo sugli esterni..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo me il Real Madrid con questo Rodriguez rischia di prendere una bella sola.



seh vabbè dai...


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Luglio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Kroos può giocare nel centrocampo a due?
> Così mettono Rodriguez dietro a Benzema/Falcao, con Bale e Ronaldo sugli esterni..



sarebbe la soluzione migliore. 

rodriguez nei 3 di centrocampo secondo me non è capace, è sprecato lì.


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo me il Real Madrid con questo Rodriguez rischia di prendere una bella sola.



Pure per me, non perchè non sia forte, ma perchè dove lo mette il Madrid? Per motivi tattici hanno mandato via Ozil, in campo non è che Rodriguez giochi diversamente. 

Se proprio vogliono un grande colpo pensino ad una punta o un difensore.


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sarebbe la soluzione migliore.
> 
> rodriguez nei 3 di centrocampo secondo me non è capace, è sprecato lì.



Non credo Ancelotti sia stupido da abbandonare il 4-3-3 che gli ha portato equilibrio e successi. 4-3-3 e 4-4-2 credo rimarrano i suoi moduli.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pure per me, non perchè non sia forte,* ma perchè dove lo mette il Madrid? Per motivi tattici hanno mandato via Ozil, in campo non è che Rodriguez giochi diversamente. *
> 
> Se proprio vogliono un grande colpo pensino ad una punta o un difensore.



Quoto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quoto.



Esatto. Trequartista per Trequartista cosa cambia? Se lo prendono è perchè è l'uomo del momento. Classico colpo alla Perez.
Fosse per Perez il Real giocherebbe con 11 attaccanti.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Luglio 2014)

Cessione dolorosa e poco sensata, Di Maria mezzala è stato il vero valore aggiunto del Real di Ancelotti e l'uomo decisivo in tante partite importanti.

Se proprio vogliono inserire Rodriguez, trovino il modo di far coesistere tutti o di fare un bel turn-over.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Luglio 2014)

ma il sostituto Di Maria non è Kroos?


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma il sostituto Di Maria non è Kroos?



Più che sostituto credo sia un rinforzo


----------

